# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  Im in need of some serious advice Im about to lose my entire tank. I have a fungus

## christalynn

All advice welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lost

As I said in another thread bud we need more info about your tank before we can help do you make your own water ? is it shop brought ? has your tank cycled ? a new tank will get spikes best let everything settle down before you add any fish . Do you have any pics

----------

*joseph2739* (28-02-2018)

----------

